# Structural Contract Scope of Services



## Hromis1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ladies and Gents,

Anyone out there have a nice simple matrix to define structural project scopes? Sample language? I am working for a firm that does primarily industrial work. We are having a series of projects that are having a "creep" in the scope of services. A lot of this is from the big industrial firms doing moderate construction work "in house" to keep thier people busy. In other words, we are dealing with a lot of people not used to doing construction, and we are doing a lot of handholding and detailing small items that we never would have in the past.

It would be nice to be able to presnt my clients with a matrix of options to select services from. This also protects me from losing my shirt.


----------

